# Commercial Contract Help



## blafon44 (Aug 6, 2018)

Having trouble creating a professional commercial contract for snow removal. Anybody willing to give a hand?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ya here you go
http://bfy.tw/AT9e


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Although bossplow is correct, there is someone on here who posted theirs. You'll have to search, because I don't remember who. I would still strongly suggest getting a lawyer and your insurance agent to look over it. Laws in your state may be different.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

blafon44 said:


> Having trouble creating a professional commercial contract for snow removal. Anybody willing to give a hand?


I'll try to find a link to the boiler plate contract I've used. I may have found it on plowsite. To be honest, I can't remember .


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> I'll try to find a link to the boiler plate contract I've used. I may have found it on plowsite. To be honest, I can't remember .


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

https://www.plowsite.com/attachments/a-blank-formal-contract-for-plowing-pdf.174606/


----------



## blafon44 (Aug 6, 2018)

cwren2472, I cannot begin to thank you enough and tell you how grateful i am for your help! Between that and mine, that should be a legit contract! Again, THANK YOU SIR!

God Bless You!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

blafon44 said:


> cwren2472, I cannot begin to thank you enough and tell you how grateful i am for your help! Between that and mine, that should be a legit contract! Again, THANK YOU SIR!
> 
> God Bless You!


You are welcome but it wasn't mine. I just found the thread that someone else posted it in


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

blafon44 said:


> cwren2472, I cannot begin to thank you enough and tell you how grateful i am for your help! Between that and mine, that should be a legit contract! Again, THANK YOU SIR!
> 
> God Bless You!


You should seriously have an attorney set up a contract for your business.


----------



## blafon44 (Aug 6, 2018)

BossPlow, Would it be ok to have a lawyer go over that template from above? I will look into the lawyer for sure.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I found mine online, but took it to my attorney to look over (forwarded it via email actually). She pretty much changed everything. She worded it how she could "defend me in court." I don't argue, just pay the bill.

My insurance agent also wants to look over every contract before I sign. Makes sure I'm covered.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

blafon44 said:


> BossPlow, Would it be ok to have a lawyer go over that template from above? I will look into the lawyer for sure.


Do what they ask, they're the ones that you pay to cover your ass in court, not me and not anyone on this site.


----------

